# Fresh basil pesto



## yackychick (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm sure this question has been asked many times...should fresh basil still be used to make pesto if it is black/brown, then frozen for later use?


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Basil turns black quickly because it oxidizes the moment it enters in contact with the air....

Now if the basil is black and slimy , ditch it.

I few brown spots are bound to happen and can still be consumed , but if they are pretty much entirely black and slimy just throw them out , its seriously not worth it , it is unpleasant to eat. Im sure though i few black leaves wont ruin a pesto , but for presentational purposes i prefer them with no black spots.

Im sure the pesto will remain its color for a day or two since the oil should prevent its rapid oxidization or at least slow it down , allowing it to maintain a nice color. As soon as the pesto become too black and you notice a change in color ditch it. I dont think i have ever kept pesto past 2 days.

Again , the pesto isnt kept inside a freezer , im sure freezing it will allow it to maintain longer.

There is also a thread about basil on the site , maybe it could be of some help to you.

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/33605/why-does-my-fresh-basil-turn-black


----------



## yackychick (Aug 21, 2013)

KaiqueKuisine,

Thank you for your insight.  I appreciate you taking the time to answer my question ...your information is extremely helpful......


----------



## nicoabadie (Sep 1, 2013)

hello, what i usually do, i blanch the leaves without the stalk for 10 or 20 seconds in simmering salted water and after straining them i transfer to iced water as quickly as possible. now the color will be as much brighter and the pesto will remain fresher for a couple more of days.

i never ve frozen the pesto so i dont know the results. for fridge conservation allways keep it covered in oil so the pesto is not in contact with the air preventing oxidation.

cheers.

nico


----------

